# Top Threats to Trapping



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't be mislead about the anti-everything crowd. The enemies of trapping and just about anything else on this site are here...

Pass it on.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info Glen, it's amazing to me how much money is pumped into these so called organizations......it will be passed on .


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

There all commie.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check out this list also, it's many of the same tree gropers plus a few...

http://thinkingafield.org/2012/01/the-dirty-dozen-against-outdoorsmen.html


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

What are you guys referring to? Something specific?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a good list of threats to our way of life, but......

The #1 threat to trappers and hunters is other trappers and hunters.

As long as the idiots among us continue to screw up while in the public eye, we'll continue to get screwed out of more and more rights.

We're not losing gun rights because of the antis or the organizations that they support. We're losing gun rights because of the stupid and crazy gun owners. Same goes for hunting and trapping.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well stated Chris.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well put Chris ! Thanks for sharing Glen. I try to stay on top of what's going on as much as possible with these anti's. They're slowly eroding our way of life in many states because of too much apathy among outdoorspeople like Chris said. Slobs are our worst enemy.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What I very much appreciate on this site is how most everyone has a sharp focus on humane kills and ethics. For example, long shots are only good to take if they are attempted with confidence gained through knowledge and practice. Hail Marys are always frowned upon.

We are all consumers, and to consume we must kill - be it flora or fauna. It's how we do it that makes a difference!

Like a politician is skewered by the media for anything against the grain, we as hunters are portrayed in a negative light when we glorify killing by rubbing it in the faces of the non-hunting public. The whackos are always ready, willing, and more than able to pounce on us when we forget about image.

Although hunting numbers are up slightly, we are about 7 percent of the general population. The only thing that has allowed us the current level of freedom to hunt, trap, and fish is the money we pour into conservation through sales of licenses and excise taxes from guns and gear. Again, the general population is largely in favor of hunting but the dunces among us, as Chris pointed out, can cause us to be painted with the same brush as that used for poachers and other violators.

Perception has become our reality and we must be smart about how we do what we do.

In that light, I am writing a newspaper column today about this very subject to inform the public how conservation and hunting go hand in hand and where the money comes from. A recent post relative to the above is here...


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

We can all agree that the idiots of our sport give us a black eye and make it easy for politicians limit our access and rights. But the one thing these "educated terrorists" dont understand is that without hunting and trapping states like Alabama where the deer population is around 2 million or over, it will continue to grow and more and more critters will be sharing the road with the bumper and windshield of their gas saving compact cage. I may have an education in auto and diesel and one from the Marine Corps but these "educated" yuppies are plain old ignorant.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's some more information about them:
http://thinkingafield.org/2011/11/animal-rights-and-wrongs-2.html


----------

